# That's it! It's time to start a 'Fat Camp..'



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a few brindles that are just enormous! Because of this reason, I feel like I can no longer keep them with my other, thinner mice (because I think their diets should be different). So now I'm going to have to designate one of my bin cages as 'The Fat Camp' bin. :?

I did this with two of my male [undermarked] brindles, and they've been on a strict diet. They are doing fabulously better, but I just hope the same happens with my females.. one of them, as seen previously here, just keeps getting fatter and fatter and fatter. She is now nearly three times the size she was in those pictures. It's unbelievable.

I've decided to try to breed out brindles from my stock since I am trying to breed for the healthiest mice. Sigh. Have any of you ever made a designated 'fat camp' before for just your fatties?

Last size of 'Poppy' aka 'The Fatness' -








This was recently, too.. Look at those shoulder rolls! If only you could see her from the top - you'd probably ask me if she even had a FACE.
I've got to admit she's so cute though, and she is a wonderful hand warmer. Very tame and outgoing - always has been. I want to breed from her but only if I could ensure that none of her babies would be brindled, which I do not think is possible.

And this was her ages ago! :lol:


----------



## neurozool (May 22, 2010)

ROFL!! :lol: I only have one fat brindle- my oldest mouse, Hazel. She will be 2 soon and it very big! I call her 'Fat Mouse' and sing her the fat mouse song- which is to the tune of the Batman theme- but with 'FAT MOUSE!!' Dunt Dunt Dunt Dunt FAT MOUSE!!!


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh my god, I just laughed so hard!    Hahahaha!! That is truly epic!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Hahaha at least she's a CUTE fat mouse! Lol she definitely has some rolls going on


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

'hand me some butter, I have rolls!'

As podgy as she may be, she has lovely markings


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Aww, thank you both! Her markings seem to come out really nicely in pictures, though in real life she's a bit of a gray smoosh. A lovable gray smooth, though!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

With one of my past obese mice, I saw she started to loose fur on the nape of her neck due to expansion (lol), has this happened to her?


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Whoa, really? Nope, my Poppy is seems to expand at an equal rate as her skin does. That kind of makes me wonder now.. does she actually have more hair folicles from being obese? I want to say no, but if not, then why isn't the nape of her neck like your fatty? Hmm.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Maby she has denser fur than mine? My little fatty was a hand reared Yellow Handed/headspot, and i've noticed a difference in the coats when they're young... but this was with her adult coat. Strange little fat pocket.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh that could be. Perhaps the skin color of Poppy is closer to her fur color as well, so it's harder to tell if the hair were to start looking thinner. 
Lol, fat pocket!


----------

